# MS Access: Bericht mit bestimmten Parametern öffnen



## diXon (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr lieben Helfer,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab eine Datenbank gemacht in die Bücher und Zeitschriften unserer Bibliothek reinkommen. Damit man ein Buch schnell findet brauche ich eine Suchfunktion in der man nach verschiedenen Kriterien suchen kann. 

Die Tabelle Bücher/Zeitschriften setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Index / Autowert / Primary Key
Titel / Text
Untertitel / Text
Stichwörter / Memo
Ausgabe / Text
Jahr / Datum
Autor/Verlag / Text
Buch oder Zeitschrift / Text
Ausgeliehen / Ja/Nein

So ich habe ein kleines Formular gebastelt wo man ein Textfeld hat, ein Kombinationsfeld und ein Kontrollkästchen in dem man angeben kann ob das Buch ausgeliehen ist oder nicht. Im Kombinationsfeld soll man wählen können zwischen:
Alle (Titel, Untertitel, Stichworte), Titel, Untertitel und Stichworte. Darunter ein Button "Suchen".

Wenn man den Button klickt soll er einen Bericht öffnen in dem nur das erscheint, was gefunden wurde, von dem was im Textfeld stand, gesucht werden soll in den Feldern, die im Kombinationsfeld angegeben waren. Zudem soll er die aussortieren, die ausgeliehen sind oder nicht.

Ich hab noch nie groß mit Access zu tun gehabt, daher sollte es doch ein bisschen genauer beschrieben sein, was ich zu tun habe.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## diXon (18. Mai 2005)

Mit VBA ist das machbar, soweit bin ich inzwischen.

DoCmd.OpenReport stDocName, acPreview, 

und dahinter muss dann ne abfrage. aber wie mach ich das, denn ich gebe beim suchbegriff sicher nur ein wort ein und net die komplette zeile die zB in Untertitel steht.Außerdem wie kann ich das in der kombinationsbox unterscheiden, ich dachte da
schon an ne if-anweisung die ich davor setze, funktioniert das?

auch bei der abfrage, obs vorhanden sein muss oder nicht, dachte ich
daran noch ne if anweisung zu erstellen


----------



## thekorn (18. Mai 2005)

hallo diXon,
also immer wenn du dich fragst, ob etwas vorhanden ist oder nicht ist "if..then" auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, also einfach mal ausprobieren.

Wenn man "Dynamische Berichte" erstellen will gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder man benutzt eine "Abfrage" oder eine "Sql-Anweisung", wobei SQL oft einfacher ist.

Zu deinem konkreten Problem nur soviel: für mich ist das alles zu abstrakt, wäre also schön, wenn du deine Datei, ober den wesentlichen code posten könntest.

gruß
thekorn


----------

